# Bahamas lobsta



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I am posting some pics of my little brothers lobster kill. there are 103 bugs in the pic. and a few snails. Dont hate, all were taken legally


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*If envy is a sin,,,,*

I need to go to confession!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*lobsta*

man thats impressive never seen that many come out of one trip before


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Total for two days was 200, these things are like cockroaches down there.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*lobster*

well if you have more than you can handle the other half loves the things :thumbup:


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

They won't last long. There are ten crew members that live on the boat and when the owner comes down he likes surf n turf so I think they won't last more than a month.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Which island in the Bahamas?


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Harbour island


----------

